# Lost? what to do after graduation?



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello all,

I am closing on my college career and am a year close to graduating. But i am lost of what to do. I was majoring in psychology but due to the tremendous competition for grad school i don't think my mediocre GPA of 2.73 will cut it. I am now just majoring in French. But crap. what can i do with this degree? I have no skills to speak of. The only experience i have had was working for my parents restaurant for many many years. I don't think this will impress any potential employers.

I may consider foreign services because i can speak english, french, and Cambodian. but i don't know... bAH!

I am lost! :cry

are any of you in this same predicament?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm in the same predicament, except I graduate in a few months  I have no idea what to do afterwards and my GPA is around the same as yours. I'm a psych major, but I don't think I'll be doing anything with that. I don't think I have any skills either  I'm sure your language skills will come in handy, though.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

You all should be glad you don't have a Liberal Studies degree like me. That prepares you to do NOTHING, heh heh.
I'm headed back to get a graduate certificate in Multimedia Technology though, so maybe that'll help.

ksg, maybe you could be a translator or something...


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm probably in the worst situation of everyone here! I just realized now almost 2 years after I graduated that I graduated in the wrong major and I'm probably going back for something else now.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I graduate a year from this May, and I have until this summer to decide if I am going to take my GRE and go the graduate school path or not. I have no clue as to what to do it I don't go to grad school because I have to have my maters to become a speech-language pathologist, but I honestly do not think that I can handle graduate school. I would have a nervous breakdown, and it has nothing to do with interacting with people, but the stress of the classes would do me in. I have no employment history that is worthwhile. 
I don't know, I don't have any advice...just complaing, lol.

ksg, I wish you luck with your search after graduation!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm graduating in a few months. I'm applying to optometry school but if I don't get in then I don't know....


----------



## komunizm (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm scared about finishing university in 3 months, and not at all sure what the future holds.

I have some experience in the field I chose to study (IT), but I can't stand the uncertainty and pressure that comes with finishing school and looking for a full-time job. I worry I won't find a job almost daily which just stresses me out.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I graduated 2 years ago with a Mass Communications degree. What did I learn from that? Or what Skills did it give me? ...none. It was pretty much a waste of 5 years of my life, and a whole lot of money. I honestly can't think of a single thing I learned from it that would be benificial to any employer.

I have no idea what I am going to do. I apply for jobs every day and my phone doesnt ring at all. At this point I can't go back to school...it's just too much to re go through all that again. I just wish I can roll back time so I couldve went to school for a specific skill that it actually worth something.


----------



## so_familiar (Feb 1, 2006)

im in the same boat! everyone around me is finding a job and i cant because i have no social skills whatsoever 
have you looked into internships or volunteering? hopefully it'll help with networking or something. im going to try volunteering this spring. i hope i wont freak out and end up quitting. 
good luck with whatever youre doing!


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm supposed to graduate in May finally, but I too do not know what type of jobs you can get with a Bachelor of Business Administration degree. I am socially limited you could say. I try to avoid social jobs but I know I have to get over it. 
I've come to the conclusion that there are lots of possibilites out there, you just have to find your place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

komunizm said:


> I'm scared about finishing university in 3 months, and not at all sure what the future holds.
> 
> I have some experience in the field I chose to study (IT), but I can't stand the uncertainty and pressure that comes with finishing school and looking for a full-time job. I worry I won't find a job almost daily which just stresses me out.


Komunizm - you will find a job. The job market is improving over what it was a few years ago. I'm a techie on the "other side" of things. IT is high in demand.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

My cousin is in the IT field and he says that the best way to break into it is to start out with temp agencies and/or entry level IT jobs. Most IT jobs are competitive and they usually want you to have lots of experience. An internship might also be a good way to get into the industry. You should start looking for internships now, it usually takes a while to get a new job straight out of college without any real world IT experience. (I don't claim to be an expert, its just that I know people in IT and this is how they got in.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

You should look into the Peace Corps Ghost.

You should get some experience living overseas. Employers love that. It will also be good for you personally, especially if you go to a poor country.


----------



## KatlinT (Nov 10, 2003)

I worry too about what I will do with msyelf once I am done with college. I think life as a student is much easier than having to deal with work and the "real world" lol. I supposedly have to figure out if I want to go on to grad school and if I can get in since I am going to be done with college next spring. My grades really suck too and I don't know what I am interested in. :stu I guess I will have to figure it out eventually and hope that it will work out....


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

i'm getting into journalism but with social anxiety it may not have been the best pick. nevertheless, i'm going to try to finish up and do something with it. if not, well it was my decision... too many people expect people to structure their education for them, to point out what's practical and what isn't. when you're in college you're an adult, and you have to make adult decisions.... but this problem has become so common and teachers tend not to care so long as their classrooms are filled to the brim....

people tend to do one of the following (or both)
1) major in something that has no practicality making their college education essentially pointless
or
2) they major in something but aren't at all interested it and somehow assume that earning a degree without learning much of anything will land you a job on a silver platter.

for example , in many of my classes so many people are just floating by, not studying and not even pretending to be interested in their field.. so they stick with it...college is the thing to do their friends tell them, they assume that all you need is a piece of paper and you're in the club...

sorry to be tough here people but you have to think of college AS THE REAL WORLD---meaning, taking it very seriously and figuring out how to translate it into a career....


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm a Women's and Gender Studies major and have NO idea what I'll do after college. I figure going to grad school for Library Studies will buy me some time, and if I'm lucky, I'll land a nice job shelving books until I'm 80.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

archaic said:


> I'm a Women's and Gender Studies major and have NO idea what I'll do after college. I figure going to grad school for Library Studies will buy me some time, and if I'm lucky, I'll land a nice job shelving books until I'm 80.


buying time is expensive. you can shelve books without a masters degree, fyi. might as well avoid shelving them longer than you have to, no?

see people, this is what i'm worried about... people just going to college to "buy some time." that's the very thinking that gets you into this mess to begin with.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

orpheus said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Women's and Gender Studies major and have NO idea what I'll do after college. I figure going to grad school for Library Studies will buy me some time, and if I'm lucky, I'll land a nice job shelving books until I'm 80.
> ...


I wasn't entirely serious. I WANT to go to grad school for Library Studies. It would make me HAPPY.


----------



## bound for mexico (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a politics major and was planning to go into journalism (I've been writing on various college papers for more than a year now) but I decided I want to teach. All I need to get a job as a substitute is a bachelor's, so I'm going to try my hand at that and then on to grad school for a master's if all goes according to plan.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I also have the option of being a substitute teacher because I will get my Bachelors's in 2 months, but so far I don't have the stones to get up in front of a class! 

Do you have a problem with panic attacks?

Good luck


----------

